# First Grow



## New2theGame (Jul 23, 2012)

Whats up MP?  Its time for me to get the ball rolling soon, and since I'm setting up my grow space, I figured why not set up my grow log and get some feed back?  So here it is... this is what I have so far, I'm guessing within the next month I'll be germinating 

Equipment: 
3x6x6 Secret Jardin Grow Tent
Sunleaves Predator Series Viper
Hydrofarm 400 cfm 6 inch inline
Lumatek 400w Digital Ballast
General Hydroponics 4 Way Air Pump
4 DIY Top Drip Buckets (about 20 bucks each to build seemed like a good route to take)


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 23, 2012)

For your first grow, looks like you have a plan and you're going in with first-rate equipment.  Looks like you've done your homework.

Many of us get started with peat pots fulla cow pies & bagseed, and sorta grow into the hobby before we get all the best stuff.  If you can get it right from the start and get it dialed in, props and mojo !!

Planning to pop some top-shelf gear too ??


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 23, 2012)

subscribed, green mojo for u good buddy


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 23, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> Planning to pop some top-shelf gear too ??


 

reference to seeds?  If so I have not chosen a strain to be my first.  I've always wanted norther nights and white widow.  I'm thinking of getting one or the other or both.  If you or anyone else has a suggestion for my first grow, I'm all ears.


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 23, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> subscribed, green mojo for u good buddy


 

thanks for the mojo hope i don't disappoint


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

northern lights and white widow are two great strain to start off with.

Good luck and Green Mojo to help your plants grow


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 23, 2012)

I think they're both great choices for a first grow.  The NL will tend to get a bit wider, the WW a bit taller.  Four plants . . . what's the dimensions inside the space?


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 23, 2012)

3x3x6.  probably going to build a scrog.  hoping i can still use the buckets.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

you should have no problems using those buckets


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 23, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> you should have no problems using those buckets


 
my concern with the buckets was that i would not be able to pull the net baskets out in order to empty and refil them with a scrog on top.  maybe i need to read up more on a scrog but i was under the impression that i would bind my plants to it.  seems like a ton of work to redo every feeding.  am i wrong?  how should it be done if i keep the buckets?  maybe i could hook a water pump up to the fill line and suck them dry and then just pour the new soloution over the hydroton?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 24, 2012)

New2theGame said:
			
		

> my concern with the buckets was that i would not be able to pull the net baskets out in order to empty and refil them with a scrog on top. maybe i need to read up more on a scrog but i was under the impression that i would bind my plants to it. seems like a ton of work to redo every feeding. am i wrong? how should it be done if i keep the buckets? maybe i could hook a water pump up to the fill line and suck them dry and then just pour the new soloution over the hydroton?


 
what i do is have extra buckets. so if your growing 4 plants you want atleast 8 buckets. simply mix your nute solution ahead of time, that way you can  make sure your ph is stable. then when its flowering time. simply place the bucket right next to the plant and quickly transfer. now i've never done a scrog, but from what i've seen your supposed to keep training the plants to grow in and out of your net. since this doesn't leave much room for you to lift your plants up to transfer. for fear of damaging your canopy. place your buckets on something that will life them 6-8" off the ground. so when you transfer you can remove the(lets call it a booster seat), transfer, place it back underneath, and ur set.

just my 2 cents


EDIT: hmm i'm running dwc though, while you have a top feed system. hmmmmm


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 24, 2012)

the only reason im doing a scrog is because i have 36 inches from the top of the buckets to the bottom of my light at its highest position so a booster won't work.  damn fine idea though.  i think im just going to buy a water pump.  hell i might just get creative and make it auto drain/fill.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmmm if you do a long veg/scrog, you could prolly fill a 3 x 3 with one or two plants pretty easily, then you could switch out the buckets like shortbus . . . i guess scrog is usually used for low head space rooms, and three feet growing space is pretty low

If you fim instead, veg 4 - 5 weeks and grow out to 8 - 10 tops, they'd prolly get about 18" wide, 3' tall, and all four would fit pretty nicely . . . that way you could pull em right out for changing solutions

With the NL, I think I would try 4 fimmed - or even columnar . . . but I think the WW would prolly get too tall if 3 ft is all you have

jm2c :48:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 24, 2012)

or like you said, ditch the buckets, go with a flood tray or something flatter to the floor, and increase your vertical space . . .


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 24, 2012)

im going to try everything and pick the best method.  i spent quite a bit of money to ensure ill be able to do this hobby for quite some time to come!  trial and error i suppose.  im looking into topping and fimming more as well as scrog grows.  information is flying everywhere and im sure with the help of you guys ill grow a quality product in an efficent manner  thanks so much for all the input fellas...


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 24, 2012)

can't wait to see ya git r lit in there !!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2012)

I do not believe switching out the bucket like shortbus has mentioned will not work.  I don't think that _changing buckets out_ and a scrog are going to be compatible.  The net pots and the roots are going to require way more than 6-8" clearance.  You may be able to put some drins in the buckets so that you can drain and refill the buckets, but I just don't see you changing them out.

I did a smaller scrog in about 4 sq ft.  The link is in my sig.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 24, 2012)

My NL got tall.....


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 24, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I do not believe switching out the bucket like shortbus has mentioned will not work.  I don't think that _changing buckets out_ and a scrog are going to be compatible.  The net pots and the roots are going to require way more than 6-8" clearance.  You may be able to put some drins in the buckets so that you can drain and refill the buckets, but I just don't see you changing them out.
> 
> I did a smaller scrog in about 4 sq ft.  The link is in my sig.


 

thanks for stopping by THG.  im thinking i can hook up a water pump to the drain level tube and suck them dry.  i checked out your DIY scrog yesterday and it was impressive.  simple and effective.  im thinking of building one based off your design, but that will accommodate my buckets.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 24, 2012)

New2theGame said:
			
		

> thanks for stopping by THG. im thinking i can hook up a water pump to the drain level tube and suck them dry. i checked out your DIY scrog yesterday and it was impressive. simple and effective. im thinking of building one based off your design, but that will accommodate my buckets.


 
really good that you're getting input and bouncing around a bunch of ideas before you flip the switch


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 24, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> really good that you're getting input and bouncing around a bunch of ideas before you flip the switch


 


I like to maximize potential.  :icon_smile: If I do something in life, I always try to do it the right way.  No corners cut, no integrity jeopardized.  I could have been growing a long time ago, heh, I just enjoy being patient and getting **** right the first time I suppose.  Thanks!


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 25, 2012)

I have officially picked my first strain.  Nirvana NL it is!  I hear mixed reviews on nirvana in general, but im not really trying to screw up 100 dollar seeds.  should be ok eh?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 25, 2012)

There a good start on the hunt for your favorite strain.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 25, 2012)

Northern Lights is one of the "founding fathers" of all medicinal cannabis strains going back to the late 1970's.  I still have a catalog from The Seed Bank with their offerings from the mid 80's . . . talking almost 30 years ago . . . the headliners were Skunk #1 and Northern Lights #5.  There's prolly not a hybrid strain out there that doesn't have NL in it's genetic lineage somewhere.

It generally grows short & compact with strong, thick stems . . . and thick buds.  It may not be the best for scrogging because of the rigid stems, I dunno . . . I always jst let it grow to a single cola w/ side branches.

Easy grow, not real pH or nute sensitive like alotta sativas are, pungent and tasty with a classic indica stone.  Great choice for getting your feet (and your buckets) wet . . . can't wait to see em !!


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 25, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> Northern Lights is one of the "founding fathers" of all medicinal cannabis strains going back to the late 1970's.  I still have a catalog from The Seed Bank with their offerings from the mid 80's . . . talking almost 30 years ago . . . the headliners were Skunk #1 and Northern Lights #5.  There's prolly not a hybrid strain out there that doesn't have NL in it's genetic lineage somewhere.
> 
> It generally grows short & compact with strong, thick stems . . . and thick buds.  It may not be the best for scrogging because of the rigid stems, I dunno . . . I always jst let it grow to a single cola w/ side branches.
> 
> Easy grow, not real pH or nute sensitive like alotta sativas are, pungent and tasty with a classic indica stone.  Great choice for getting your feet (and your buckets) wet . . . can't wait to see em !!


 
i recently read an article on NL that you pretty much just summed up.  im leaning away from the scrog for now and im going to try my luck with fimming and topping.  hell in a years time this will be my veg tent and ill be able to grow taller plants.  for now it is what it is.  thanks for the info on growing, it gives me a confidence booster to see that i picked a tried and true strain that will be an easy introduction to the world of cannibis.  muahahahaha now i must wait a few more weeks til i can buy a few more things and this grow will be underway.  ppm and ph pens are on the way as well as a stealth package


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a few questions.  Being that this is such a small tent i bought a 250w mh for veg.  Now I read tons of people talking about t5's.  Is my mh going to be sufficient for 4 plants in a 3x3 area or should I add in a t5 with it?  Also, should I run the water pump to my buckets 24/7?  And, Should there be an air stone in each of the buckets or will the drip put enough oxygen into my solution?


----------



## tastyness (Jul 25, 2012)

N2TGame- I'll let someone more experienced answer about light sufficiency.  
RE: MH and t5 I think lots of people use the t5's to veg because they are cheaper to purchase and run.  Another benefit is you can get the plants up close and personal to light which is important in the early stages to keep them from stretching too much. CFL's are also being put into the mix by many with tiny spaces to accomplish the same thing.  
The MH though will be putting out way more lumens and can be used to keep them happy right up to flowering switch to HPS.  And IMO you simply can't give them too much light when vegging.
Hope you are ready to get addicted... to growing that is


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 25, 2012)

good to know thanks.  ive been addicted since i first started to read up on the plant but im sure its going to be a whole other level once i get hands on!  and that first taste of nug...  mmmmmm i can't wait lol.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 25, 2012)

hey n2tg - sorry but I think your 250W mh is gonna be marginal for that space.  A good rule of thumb is at least 3000 lumens per sq. ft. for vegging and at least 5000 lumens per sq. ft. for flowering.

T5's aren't any cheaper to purchase, but are a bit better on the electric bill - and tasty is right, since they produce far less heat than an HID you can put em right next to the plant tops . . . for vegging only.

I have a hydrofarm sunburst 400W with a digital ballast enclosed.  When I'm vegging I screw in a MH bulb and go.  When its flower time I just change the bulb out . . . the ballast works with both.  I bought mine here:

hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sunburst-sbe400-hpsmh-grow-light-eballast-p-3710.html

I got the exhaust fan and the lens for it too.  I'm ordering another one this weekend so I can put 800W hps (about 100,000 lumens) on my 4x4 flowering space.  This will give me about 6250 lumens per sq. ft. - hopefully enough to give me a bumper crop !!


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 25, 2012)

so a 400w MH would do?  my ballast is a lumatek i can use mh/hps 250w and 400w.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, the 400W is minimum what you want for a 3 x 3.  The 400W mh bulbs put out around 39,000 lumens, giving you around 4300 lumens per sq. ft. for vegging.  A 400W hps puts out around 50,000 lumens, which would give you around 5500 lumens per sq. ft. for flowering.

jm2c :48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 25, 2012)

i'm running 3x3 also i decided to go with the 600w hps which comes to about 10,000 lumens/sq ft. that way if i ever decide i wanna try my luck with co2 or a larger space i have the adequet lighting to get it done


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 25, 2012)

co2 requires more lumens?  looks like ill just use the 250w til it burns out and next go around ill buy the 400w.  not having optimal lighting in veg going to effect my buds if my flowering light is sufficient?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2012)

T5s and MH lights emit approx the same lumens per watt.  However, I believe that T5s have several advantages over MH.  First of all, you can get the T5s right on top of the plants, like within 1-2".  In addition, because the T5s are tubes, they spread the light far better and more evenly.  The last thing is that they run substantially cooler than MH.  They are my choice for vegging.  I have a 250W and a 400W MH that I don't use any more


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 25, 2012)

what would be a suitable t5 light that i can hang in my 3x3 tent?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 25, 2012)

New2theGame said:
			
		

> what would be a suitable t5 light that i can hang in my 3x3 tent?


 
for just those 4 buckets? since the buckets themselves are so wide, u will prolly need atleast a 2' 6 bulb, about 140$ after S/H


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 25, 2012)

i see the t5 for me.  sun systems new wave 2 ft 8 bulber.  however, i won't buy it until i buy my second tent.  for now its a 250w MH :/


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 26, 2012)

thats ok, it will do a decent job for veg . . . just try and get something with more fire power by the time you go to flower . . . I think that if you tried to flower that 3 x 3 with a 250W hps you would end up disappointed

jm2c :48:


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 26, 2012)

i have a 400w hps for flower


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 28, 2012)

I built a scrog, bought my nutes, a 400w MH bulb, hydroton, ph up down, rock wool and im stoked.  update with pics later!!  waiting on my ppm and ph pens and its time to rock out.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 28, 2012)

ok, just to clarify . . . you have 4 DWC buckets, now you have rockwool and hydroton . . . what medium did you decide to grow em in ?


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 28, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> ok, just to clarify . . . you have 4 DWC buckets, now you have rockwool and hydroton . . . what medium did you decide to grow em in ?


 
i was going to put my germinated seed into rock wool and then put that into the hydroton once the roots are ready.


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 28, 2012)

New pics!  Scrog is 32x32 and is 12 inches above the top of my buckets.  Rapid start and cal mag freebies from my hydro store.  ohh yea baby 400w mh too!  still trying to figure out what to use as a screen.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 28, 2012)

New2theGame said:
			
		

> New pics! Scrog is 32x32 and is 12 inches above the top of my buckets. Rapid start and cal mag freebies from my hydro store. ohh yea baby 400w mh too! still trying to figure out what to use as a screen.


 
most hydro stores will sell the proper netting. if u wanna go the DIY way, then i suggest chain link fence, or head over to a fishing supply store. they'll sell netting that will work as well.

if you wanna go SUPER DIY, go to hardware store and pick up some 1/2"-1" pvc(your choice of size), 4 elbows, pvc cement, and a box of 1/2" screws. cut the pvc to fit your grow space, and cement it together with the elbows. measure and mark the pvc every 3 inches on all 4 sides of the pvc square/rectangle. then screw the 1/2" screws in at the marks. buy some string and weave a grid pattern. use the remaining string to hang the pvc grid from the top of the tent.

the most expensive purchase will prolly be the pvc cement. its like 8$. 

10' of 3/4" pvc is like 2-3$

elbows = .40 cents each

cement = 8$

small box of screws = 5$

ball of string = 1$

knowing you did it for yourself, and didn't spend 2X as much just going out and buying it...priceless :rofl:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 28, 2012)

uhhhh Shortbus . . . are you doin a couple bong rips bud ??  He has two pics of the pvc frame right there, he already built it . . . :stoned:

nice job n2tg looks like you're almost ready to go :cool2:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 29, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> uhhhh Shortbus . . . are you doin a couple bong rips bud ?? He has two pics of the pvc frame right there, he already built it . . . :stoned:
> 
> nice job n2tg looks like you're almost ready to go :cool2:


 
ofc i am, but thats beside the point :rofl: 

tbh, i'm harvesting today and i'm super busy. i just took a quick break and jumped on the computer to check out the forums. just speed read his post, never took a look at the pics and responded. lol


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 29, 2012)

now that i've actually looked over his post properly. i used the "gh test kit" for my first grow, and i gotta say its completly worth it to go ahead and spend the 30$ on the digital ph pen. the solution just wasn't accurate enough IMO.

when optimum ph is 5.3 and let it drift up to 5.8, then ph back down. you really couldn't pull that off with the solution.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm with shortbus on the pH meter.  Drops are not nearly accurate enough for a hydro grow (don't even like using the drops for my hot tub).  I like to let my pH go from about 5.3 to 6.0 when doing hydro.  While optimum is actually closer to 5.8, some nutrients are not taken up well at that level.  Here is a chart that shows nutrient uptake at different pH levels:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1833&d=1141100090

Don't forget to buy calibration fluids when you buy a pen or meter--I didn't even know about calibration fluids when I got my first meter.

I didn't glue any of my fittings when I made my scrog (and I had glue).  PVC can be dry fitted and it will stay together well enough for a scrog--you just wouldn't want to try and pump water through it.  I think that chain link would be a bit heavy--you don't need anything that sturdy--chicken wire or net fencing works well.

Curious why you picked the nutrient package you did?  I personally hated to have to mix 5-6 different products into my nutrient solution.  I also think it makes it a lot easier for things to go wrong with so many different additives.....


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 29, 2012)

to be honest i went to the hydro store to buy gh 3 part with a bottle of kool bloom bottle of thrive alive and a bottle of cal mag, and the lady working there told me this kit had all that so I got this.  Ill  take it back and get the gh if you tell me to do so lol.  Also, I ordered bluelab ppm and ph pens on tuesday, they will be here sometime this week.  And I have a bottle of 7.0 solution.   Thanks for everything this grow journal has been the best thing I've done for my newly found hobby!  More updates and more pics to follow!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 29, 2012)

ur off to an amazing start...the mojo is strong with this one


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2012)

New2theGame said:
			
		

> to be honest i went to the hydro store to buy gh 3 part with a bottle of kool bloom bottle of thrive alive and a bottle of cal mag, and the lady working there told me this kit had all that so I got this.  Ill  take it back and get the gh if you tell me to do so lol.  Also, I ordered bluelab ppm and ph pens on tuesday, they will be here sometime this week.  And I have a bottle of 7.0 solution.   Thanks for everything this grow journal has been the best thing I've done for my newly found hobby!  More updates and more pics to follow!



No, just curious--go for it.  Keep in mind that most hydro store workers do not actually grow, especially in states where there are no mmj laws.  So, take all their advise with a grain of salt.  I don't know anyone who uses them, but I don't think there is anything wrong with the techno nutes--it just seems like 10 bottles of stuff is a lot.  

I never use things like kool bloom and thrive alive.  Years ago I tried different things like Bud Bloom, Carbo Load, Spray-n-grow, etc, etc.  I really don't like having to add that many things to my water--more things to go wrong IMO--and there never seemed to be any difference in the plants I used all the extra stuff on and the ones I didn't.  In flower I general used the Lucas formula, so only GH Flora micro and bloom, with a little Cal-Mag.  For vegging, I really kind of liked GH Flora Nova Grow--a stand alone nute.  However, I got the best buy on GH nutes when I bought all 3 together by the gallon, so I had a hard time justifying buying the Flora Nova when I had the 3-part grow.

Some pens require a 2 point calibration.


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 29, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> ur off to an amazing start...the mojo is strong with this one


 

ty sir:48: might have to pop in on you and burn the end result haha


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 29, 2012)

So after buying a trellis net and putting it on top of my scrog frame I said hell no.  Then it hit me.  Nylon rope.  3 inch spacing 1/4 inch holes 3/16 rope.


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 29, 2012)

For days I have been trying to come up with a cool way to drain my buckets since I will not be able to lift them with my scrog on top.  I figured it out and bought some stuff today on one of my many lowes trips!  I'm going to make a 1/2 tubing 4 way out of pvc and some fittings.  Next trip I'm going to buy some 1/2 valves to put in the lines so not only will I be able to pump out solution, but I will be able to pump in solution to each bucket individually since I dont' think hooking up up all 4 and pumping would evenly distribute to each bucket.  I need the right sized drill bit guess I will have to get it tomorrow and repost pics when Its built!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 29, 2012)

This is a perfect example of how to use this forum, dude . . . take all the opinions, mix em up, and improvise your own adaptation based on the good advice and your own situation . . . :aok: 

So are you still planning to put 4 buckets under it ?


Also, what is the distance from the top of the bucket to the net . . . if you're running Northern Lights, you might consider making it a bit lower than some of the strains that others are scrogging . . . did you order the NL ??

Its been quite a few trips around the sun since I ran NL . . . and I grew it to a single column, more of a sog . . . but the internodes were very tight, lower branches shoot out pretty fast and wide, stem structure was rigid (so tips would hafta be trained early, when they're still soft), they were usually sexable at the 6-7th node, stretch was pretty minimal . . . and the buds were thick and glorious


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 29, 2012)

i ordered northern lights seeds from nirvana for my first grow.  the scrog is 12 inches above the top of the buckets.


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 29, 2012)

and thanks for traveling with me friend


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 29, 2012)

I enjoy it (think I spotted me a winner here) . . . . so anyway so good so far, and how long are you planning to veg in order to fill out that screen at that height ??


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 29, 2012)

i have no clue lol just gonna have to wait and see i guess


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 29, 2012)

the plants i last grew were very short with tight internodes. after 6 weeks of veg, they were only 12" tall. i did 2 weeks of LST, and topped them once. considering your using a MH for veg i think if u feel the need to have them get taller faster u can just hold the light up a little higher. i think this might help with the rigid stem structure that NL has

also, i know its importants to have good air circulation in the grow room. but maybe you could run your circulation fan 15mins on 45mins off. i know when its constantly running it puts stress on your stems and promotes calcium uptake to reinforce the plant structurally. since your doing scrog i would assume the net takes care of the weight the plants pack on during flower.

just food for thought


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2012)

New2theGame said:
			
		

> For days I have been trying to come up with a cool way to drain my buckets since I will not be able to lift them with my scrog on top.  I figured it out and bought some stuff today on one of my many lowes trips!  I'm going to make a 1/2 tubing 4 way out of pvc and some fittings.  Next trip I'm going to buy some 1/2 valves to put in the lines so not only will I be able to pump out solution, but I will be able to pump in solution to each bucket individually since I dont' think hooking up up all 4 and pumping would evenly distribute to each bucket.  I need the right sized drill bit guess I will have to get it tomorrow and repost pics when Its built!



I'm not understanding your plan from your description and pictures?  How are you going to connect the tubing to the buckets and make it leak-proof?  You might want to post your supplies and what you want to do before actually drilling holes in the bottom of the buckets.  I would be more for seeing you put a feed line down through the top of the buckets if you are using a pump and will fill the buckets individually.

You can fill all the buckets at the same time if they are all connected by a common line near the bottom of the bucket.  Water will seek its own level.  In fact, if they are all connected low, it will be impossible for one bucket to have more solution than the others.

The screen looks great.


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 30, 2012)

there are already drain level tubes on the sides.  im just connecting a hose to the end of that and connecting them all to a 4 way.  ill post pics when my drill is done charging.  i cannot find an inline water pump....  ***!!


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice little scrog. :cool2:

Ide imagine a robust plant will lift that pvc frame clear off the ground. Might want to tie it into the floor somehow while allowing it to be adjustable. 

Just my thoughts. Looks like you have a solid plan. Mojo for the build and grow. 

:48:

Drfting07


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 30, 2012)

ok here it is tell me what you think


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 30, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good cheap 1/2 inline water up?


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Jul 30, 2012)

What you could do to secure that thing down is get a few more pieces of PVC and some 90degree tees and make a base square under it(will turn your scrog screen into a cube)  and put a "floor" in it out of ply wood corrigated plastic on top of the bottom square and drill holes and zip tie it or screw it down to the frame for your plants to sit on and that screen wont lift up once you get a plant(s) under it.

I would also be iffy on using clear tubing; people say that algea can start growth from clear tubing because of the light leak.


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 30, 2012)

im was thinking a little h202 and i would not see algea.  Is this not the case?  these lines will be used only for solution changes.  if i start to see any problems ill buy black hose.  this was only 37 cents a foot so i can buy more in black no problem.  i may build a bottom for my scrog since more then one of you seem to think it will cause problems.  thanks for the input!


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm not totally sure if h202 will solve the problem the whole time or not if you even had an algea problem with clear hose as long as you maintain the res temps, I forgot about using it if you didnt feel like buying more tube you could always tape your tubes with electrical tape 

Homedepot might have pumps for cheap or if you wanted to check out this link has pumps for decent prices

hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=pump&osCsid=f55e82e833e21efa2b03a86c85982950


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 30, 2012)

inline water pump and 6 inch clip on oscillating fan ordered and on the way.  not quite sure if im missing anything, but DAMN its about time muahahahaha


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 30, 2012)

:aok: looking good man. Pulling up a seat


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 30, 2012)

glad to have you aboard!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 30, 2012)

h202 will defend against algea. but stagnent water that will be under 24hrs of direct light for 5-8weeks in veg could cause issues. i think if you use the h202 & atleast shade the tubes u will be ok


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 30, 2012)

for years i have used h202 in my TIT incubators.  just a little bit mixed with the water and never had problems.  im just not sure how much to use with my nutes at a given time.  and think of the tubes as a tool.  they are not stationary they will only be in the tent long enough to swap solution and then they will return the my rez until next time.


*EDIT*  I guess if I black the tubes then I can leave them in the tent, but I won't be able to get the solution out of the lines I don't think unless I unplugg them.  pump is on the way...  TESTING SOON!!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 30, 2012)

if they dont stay in the tent 24/7 then its not a problem. i was running 3ml per L in my dwc


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 31, 2012)

what % h202?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 31, 2012)

New2theGame said:
			
		

> what % h202?


 
3%..i never had an algea problem. i used it simply for preventative measures


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 31, 2012)

I got some pulleys for my light today and a better timer than the one I had.  I'm wiating on some packages and I'm ready to rock out.


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 31, 2012)

Finished up a lot of things over the last few days.  Added clamps on my air duct, added in pulleys on my hood, finished making my draining/filling tool, built my scrog (which I may or may not use) bought a timer today and have my inline and ballast plugged into it.  I have not hooked up my air lines for the buckets yet because I'm not sure if I want the pump in or out of the tent.  Two 18 gallon tubs, one for a rez and one to drain into.  PPM+PH pens are on the way as well as an inline water pump and a fan for inside the tent.  Almost ready!!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 1, 2012)

wahooooo, lookin good


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 2, 2012)

I bought this case for one of my pistols, but it fits my pens so well I think I will just put the gun back in the safe.  Bluelab PPM+PH Pens.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2012)

Looking good!  I think your drain set-up is going to work great--I just couldn't picture it in my mind (a picture is worth a thousand words, huh).


----------



## PartyBro420 (Aug 2, 2012)

great choice for testing meters! bluelab makes amazing stuff!

Are you exhausting your tent directly into your home? or are you just leaving that side of the fan "un-ducted" for right now? If you're exhausting into your own home, you may want to think about having people over. If you open your front door whoever is standing there is going to get a big gust of weedy air. Plus it'll make your doors harder to open if they swing inward.


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 2, 2012)

i live in the sticks and we burn in the house so im not worried about the smell.  however, the heat build up is what concerns me.  im going to 180 it and go out the window.


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 2, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Looking good!  I think your drain set-up is going to work great--I just couldn't picture it in my mind (a picture is worth a thousand words, huh).


 
THG....  having a grower of your obvious caliber giving me compliments is not only flattering but is an extreme confidence builder!  thanks for stopping by as always


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2012)

I think all of us older growers are quite impressed when we see new growers that have taken the time, effort, and money to do what it takes to grow this wonderful plant!  It is obvious that you have put a lot of effort into this.  I am sure that you are going to be well rewarded for all your hard work.


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 3, 2012)

I am now the proud papa of 2 female clone plants that a friend hooked me up with.  I flipped them this morning.  They are a little over 1 foot tall.  

Flower week 1 day 1 ph 5.5, ppm-940, temp-77, hunidity-47.


I WILL TAKE PICS TOMORROW JUST BEFORE THE LIGHTS COME ON!


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry I have been busy.  As I said before...  Pics in the morning lol


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 9, 2012)

Holland Secret 3 part.  I went to a new hydro store to buy my calibration solution, talked with the owner for an hour, and he gave it to me.  I'm using this for these clones, I'll use my technaflora from seed.  Week 2 day 2 of flowering.  Someone tell me how to prune this mess lol


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 12, 2012)

i had no idea a plant could drink so much water in a day!!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 12, 2012)

How much and how fast they drink, of course, has alot to do with their age, size and vigor . . . but I think it also has alot to do with the humidity of the growing space . . . if it's really dry air, the water evaporates out the leaves at a very high rate during transpiration . . . if it's too humid, they transpire much slower - and go much longer between waterings

I'm currently running humidity a bit high, around 70%, and I'm watering full bloom plants in 3 gallon pots every five days


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 12, 2012)

im adding a gallon a day to both buckets and im not sure if I should be adding ph'd water or more nutes.  how should i go about determining this, and how much nutes should i be adding.  my initial ppms where 980 this week i think and dropped down to 780.  does my weekly feed chart provide enough nutes for a weeks worth of growth or should i be maintaining my ppms at 900+?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 13, 2012)

your plants are strong enough at this point to "test their limits". each week keep increasing the nutes till you see slight burn on the leaves. then back off a tad, and you will have the right strength for your plants.

i would add ph'd water 3 times a week to my buckets when they started to get big. i never added anymore nutes throughout the week though


----------



## habeeb23 (Aug 14, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 15, 2012)

changing my rez for the start of week 3 in the morning.  ill snap a few pics.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey N2; the girls are looking real good there  good work on the setup, its obvious that you have been really thinking this out. On the nute schedule; I do a different hydro setup but I add nuted solution every time I fill up. Because my system is different, I don't do rez changes as often but I would say for you to change rez weekly and top up with nuted solution in the middle of the week but if you are having to add water daily then only add water in between the rez change and "nute-up" at mid week. Being in the smaller rez, the plants will take up the nutes fast enough for a mid-week "nute-up" but not every day as that would drive the concentrations too high.

I just bought the same Blulab PH pen and am real happy so far. I wouldn't put them in the case though. They need to stand upright so that you can keep a little bit of fresh water or PH4 calibration fluid in the cap. I got a roll of duct tape that I keep on my work bench for use, and I put a tall plastic cup in the center of it and set my pens in it so that I don't have to look for them every time I need them. I also use a baby medicine dropper for measuring out my nutes and PH adjuster, as it has ml and tsp measurements on the side, and I keep that in my cup as well. I keep a large butter tub full of fresh water to rinse my tools after every use so that they don't get chem buildup. 

Just a few tips I think are pretty handy, You learn all kinds of little secrets that make things easier as you go


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 15, 2012)

i have been storing my ph pen with some 4.0 on the felt peice in the cap it keeps the wick moist, just a few drops with a dropper.  maybe ill stand it upright or hang it.  im liking the idea of mixing a midweek nute batch and just adding ph'd water when needed.  thanks for the input:48:


----------



## tastyness (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on storing the pH pen.  Mine is a digital cheapy- but works OK since I'm in soil.  I'll try the felt in cap and maybe I won't have to calibrate so often.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 16, 2012)

Keeping it in the 4.0 solution will definitely help keep it from having to be calibrated as much.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 16, 2012)

Awesome.  BTW- what do I do when I run out of solution or want to make a fresh batch.
My pen just came with two little packets 6.86 and 4.0 and a lot of chinese writing I can't understand.
I have no clue where to get something fresh to test with.  hmmmm....
Would love something I could mix up with either baking soda/ vinegar which are my pH up/down tools.  
Ideas?


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 18, 2012)

purchase the calibration solutions and do it right


----------



## tastyness (Aug 18, 2012)

OK found a kit that I can order - 28.00 sounds pretty reasonable.  
Good advice New2ghtGame- thanks


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 18, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> OK found a kit that I can order - 28.00 sounds pretty reasonable.
> Good advice New2ghtGame- thanks


 
glad i could help ma'am


----------



## joseaf (Aug 19, 2012)

Any photos to show us?


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 19, 2012)

The pics are fuzzy I don't have a very nice camera.  just gave the girls a big trim a few days ago.  i just picked a few tops and everything else went.  trying a bunch of different things so I can see results first hand.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 19, 2012)

Great job, n2tg . . . you not only did alot of research and built a really nice looking setup - you also got your friend to hook you up with some really good looking clones . . .  they obviously had em vegging for awhile as you were getting things ready . . . so you've skipped over lots of places where first timers make mistakes . . . flower away !! :joint:


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 19, 2012)

thanks dude!  these are just the test run.  NL is popping up as we speak 4 of them about 1 inch tall .  ill get a few pics of the veg setup soon.


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 19, 2012)

should i take off more fan leaves guys/gals?


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 19, 2012)

no, let them go now . . . they're perfectly trimmed and ready to jam . . . the "test run" looks like its going great !!

jm2c :48:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 19, 2012)

So you are . . . or are not? . . . planning to use the screen with these two ??


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 19, 2012)

I decided to put the screen on after the last comment and get some feedback.  here it is!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 19, 2012)

hehe . . . excellent

you never said what strain these two were . . . do you know ?

how pliable are the stems up in the screen, are they soft enough to weave in a bit?


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 20, 2012)

no idea...  my buddy got a clone from a friend who lived in arizona i think.  I can weave yes didn't think about that...    guess thats why this is a test run now i must play more when the lights come back on haha


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 20, 2012)

Not sure if I missed it or not... You in 12/12? Keep pulling them under the screen until you start flower. Not experienced, but what I've read... The whole point of scrog. Looking great though dude


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 23, 2012)

Week 3 done, week 4 nutes in...  pics in the a.m.!!


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 26, 2012)

Day 25 of flowering.  Few shots.  Should I bend/pinch my mains to keep them from stretching?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 3, 2012)

by week 4 u should already have experienced your flowering stretch. but if they do continue to grow, and your worried about the canopy becoming to uneven. then i would say go for it


----------



## Roddy (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm thinking you needed to keep sticking the tops under the screen until stretch ended, not sure what would be the best route now, though.

Knowing only what I've seen on SCROG's, thinking you wanted to fill that screen up completely before flipping, then you'd have tons of tops poking up. Not bad for the first shot, gonna keep watching! :aok:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 4, 2012)

I agree with roddy that filling the screen would have been optimal, but I know all too well about how hard it is to be patient. Esp. When its your first grow.  From what I can see in your pics. Most of your tops are right at screen height or just above. With the exception of 2 of them. I would pinch the 2 tall ones about 2-3 inches above the fence. Try to have them lay over in a section of the scrog that isn't already crowded. My favorite super crop method is to apply pressure with forefinger and thumb at the point where u want it to bend. Then wiggled the top back and forth until enough tissue has ruptured that it can no longer hold the weight. Remember, you want to damage as much tissue at the site of the pinch as possible, without completely seperating it.


Edit.   After taking another look at the photos,  it looks like u would pinch 4 of them.  But to be completely honest. if u just let them stay as they are. I doubt u will have any problems


----------

